# Poll: Who's gonna be he Champ?



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Poll: Who's going to be the Champ?*

I want your opinions as which team is more likely to win the Euroleague trophy this year. 

In my opinion, Benetton has the best team. Barca lacks bench depth, but has Bodi and the homecourt advantage (if they reach the F4). CSKA lacks experience and I'm not sure if they'll make it to the end. As for the rest, I can't say much as they show a different face in every game (e.g. Panathinaikos, TAU, etc.)

What do you think?


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

For me CSKA, too heavy, too loaded and for one time a big mental with Holden and Songaila. This could be their season


----------

